# and now a replacement freight Station for the P & S C RR



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*Once of my original building was in need of replacement, as it had deteriorated from almost 5 years of being outside. I took some measurement and made a drawing to work from*













*Next step was to modify it to a single floor building*











*I first cut down the ceder to 1/2 x 1/2 inch strips to build the frame for the loading dock.* Using the measurement from the drawing I cut everthing to size and then glued and nailed the frame together.[/b]


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete, 
Heck of a start! Iwill be following this one fo shur ! Please keep them pictures comming. 
Thanks, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*The next step, was cutting out the walls for the warehouse and fitting them onto the deck*









... and then it was time to cut the 30- 2 inch posts and glue them into position.[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

*With the posts in place, next is the installation of the deck for the loading dock*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

The next step, was the loading ramp[/b]









.......and the deck and ramp now is nearing completion.[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

The loading dock and ramp are completed, Windows and doors cut out and all the battens are in place. 









Next step was sizing the roof and it looks as though I may need to add some more roof material[/b]










This building is coming together... Here's a view of Wally the warehouse worker taking a break.[/b]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Look'n good! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Just Got the building painted in the P & S Central RR colors. (Claret Wine and Black)[/b]
Windows fitted for the final time before using "Goop" (adhesive)[/b]










*The lighting doesn't do the color justice, but it gives you an idea.... Maybe the next pictures will be better*


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Fright door frames are in, windows are next[/b]










Windows are in, Trim work is done, next is the roof covering and install the freight doors[/b]


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

CrackerPete that is a cracker job you are going on the station. How will you protect all that fine cut wood used for the platform from deteriorating outdoors since it will contact the ground?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What were the walls made from? Are the battens glued on with brads to hold them in place?


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Al,[/b]
Thanks for the kind words. All of the wood, except for the building walls is made of cedar, and this will be sitting on a concrete foundation.[/b]

Pete[/b]
P & S Central RR[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi John,[/b]
The building walls are plywood, painted on all sides, the battens are glued on, no brads.[/b]

I have a major problem now also. It appears that ether the "GOOP" attacked the plastic roof panels, or possibly the aluminum paint did.... So now, I'm attempting to age/weather the roof to cover that up.[/b]


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Pete, 
Looks great! A curious question though - in your 27 Nov update, it looks like you glued the windows and trim on after painting. I have a tube of Marine Goop, but haven't used it on wood or paint. I would have thought that would be a problem? Thanks. 
Steve


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

You are absolutly right... I have had good luck with "Goop" that is untill the problem I have now with the roof panes... but that stuff seems to stick to everything, painted or not. Plus the windows are a snug fit, so they are not apt to fall out. I can't speak to the Marine Goop, as I have never used it...

Here's the warehouse, with the roof panels in place... You can't see the problem in this photo, but there are spots all over where the plastic reacted with Goop.[/b]


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Goop'd up or not, it still looks terrific to me. Does the (white or red) cedar require any treatment for longevity in that situation or is it naturally rot-resistant right "out of the tree"?


----------



## ChandlorK (Nov 29, 2009)

good job man!!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work, looking good! Sorry to here about the Goop problems.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, here is what I got so far...[/b]
All the rust/black areas are were the 'Goop" reacted (wrinkled) with the plastic roof material. [/b]
I have now painted the roof with 'smoked gray rustoleum and I'm going to go over the roof again with the 2 part rusting solution.[/b]
Hopefully it will look like an 'old' roof when I get done.[/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

I was finally able to resolve the roof problem and have now installed the freight station in the proper location[/b]
- *This photo was taken during a rainy day and the walls are wet*

This is the east or track side of the building.[/b]









This is the view to the south west[/b]










Things must be slow, he's out taking another break![/b]









Here's an overview of the "LA" Yard and you can see the new Brayden Cartage and the new replacement freight station.[/b]


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks great. It's amazing how moss looks like G scale grass.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

HI Bills 
It took several years for this stuff to grown in... and I am delighted that it did.. You are right "G" scale grass and there is more coming. Before you see the GREEN, the area will have, what I thought was Black mold, but over time, those are the areas that turn green with moss. How Cool is That!!![/b]


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

The economy must be getting better, here are the two new employees hard at work[/b]


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Pete, 
As usual, another winner! 
Merry Christmas, 
Ted


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

and a very Merry Christmas to you Ted, and thank you for the kind words!! 

Ho Ho Ho 
Pete


----------

